

Benefits of a week-long media fast - subelsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjUpDHbhk5U

======
ginferra
Last night I talked with someone who did a weekly media fast for most of her
life, otherwise known as Shabbat. Great way to think about taking a break and
getting back to what matters.

